# I need some advice...



## RowmyF (Feb 10, 2008)

I usually do portrait sessions for families and was recently asked to do a shoot for someone photographic a new clothing line for a catalogue and media kit.

We would be shooting about 6 skirts on a model. I need 2 good shots of each skirt. I'm assuming this will take me 4-5 hours.

I have NO idea how to charge for this.

I usually charge a $250 session fee which is for 60-90 minute photo shoot and then the customer can purchase prints or a digital negatives on a CD.

I need advice on how to charge for this.


----------



## craig (Feb 18, 2008)

Why not charge 125 per hour plus post processing?

Love & Bass


----------

